# Interessanter IBM Artikel zeigt Integration von NASAs WorldWind in Eclipse RCP



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-wwj/

Gruß Tom


----------

